# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  WPF Reports?

## bflosabre91

What do people here use for reports with their WPF applications? I ccurrently use crystal, but compared to the WPF apps now, crystal reports looks so 1998. Are there any slick solutions out there that you can recommend or any WPF things i can look into to create slick wpf reports? Is that what the Flow Document stuff in WPF is for?? Thanks everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## chris128

I'm going to be making some reports in my WPF app soon and to be honest I was planning on just making them myself (probably using the FlowDocument as you mentioned) as opposed to using something like crystal. However, I'm sure there are plenty of nice report suites for WPF, of course none of them will be free.

----------


## bflosabre91

It doesnt matter if it costs money, but I just need to find a solution for reports that will look really nice. Im having a hard time finding any examples of a Flow Document that looks good. All the samples I've seen are really basic and I'm still not sure of the flexibility that it could have. Do you have any further information? Thanks, I appreciate it

----------


## bflosabre91

alright, i think i found some good stuff. ill post it for others

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms747133.aspx
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archi...lications.aspx

----------


## DeanMc

Flow documents are very cool. You could design a very pretty document in say word and then import it into a flow document perfectly. They are written much like HTML pages but with a lot more power and functionality!

----------


## chris128

tis true, although a lot of these flow document shots are not reports, you can see that you can make them look decent : http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl...gbv=2&aq=f&oq=

----------


## bflosabre91

well i was hoping to make more basic reports like employee lists and junk like that. but i believe the tables in the flowdocument are going to do what i need

----------

